

Why we took our whole company to Iceland and Costa Rica - bijanv
https://medium.com/@bijanv/why-we-took-our-whole-company-to-iceland-costa-rica-9a0f38a1693a

======
showsover
This seems like a very cool way to get to know your colleagues even better,
but I do think it's limited to people in the same age range (mostly
20-somethings).

If I went on a holiday with a buddy from work, things would not work out so
good, as I am a lark and he is an owl. I like waking up at 6-6h30 and going to
bed at 22. He on the other hand likes to get up at 10 and goes to bed at
around midnight-2. That doesn't matter when we work together, but spending the
whole day together is something else.

~~~
bijanv
It definitely does help that we have a younger demographic. That being said
our oldest colleague is in his 50's with kids, and we had 3 new fathers in
their 30s as well so it's definitely doable.

We also structured the days pretty well so although everyone on the team has
different hours normally, they were willing to put up with a strict schedule
we put together for the them during that week.

------
vizzah
Wouldn't that kind of long-term socializing increase a chance of encounters
and affairs between different (or even same sexes) and affect work
relationships? Not every person has a motto not to sleep with work colleagues
;)

~~~
bijanv
I guess that depends on the culture on your team and something to assess for
yourself if it would be appropriate. I wouldn't give it a second thought with
the people on our team!

